# Small Apt Layout (my first)



## ponti (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi all, after lurking for the past two months I finally feel like i have my layout far enough along to post on here and get some ideas from the community. 

I have a small HO layout thats a bit shy of 6X4. We live in a condo so this was about as big as i could go. 

I've never messed around with models and scenery before so it was fun to make mistakes and learn. I'll post as it comes along and any tips or ideas are welcome.









Got my Train









New Car









We got the base set up









Constructed a tunnel for the corner


----------



## ponti (Feb 15, 2012)

Added some buildings and a switch




































Baseball field


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

welcome aboard...

Awesome baseball diamond, i want one of those....

Good to have a layout no matter the size of what we can squeeze.

Good start so far. looks like you have a lil helper there watching progress 

What are you using for grass?


----------



## ponti (Feb 15, 2012)

Gravel and Sand has been put down









Playball!



























New Beer Truck


----------



## ponti (Feb 15, 2012)

joed2323 said:


> welcome aboard...
> 
> Awesome baseball diamond, i want one of those....
> 
> ...


Just the basic scenic grass with brown paint as the base.

-Yeah my son is really into "Daddy's Choo-Choo"


----------



## ponti (Feb 15, 2012)

Other side of the distribution center 


















Mini Cooper. For the road i used sand paper and had to butt them up to each other. Any ideas for covering up the cracks?


















Painting the tan building is on the "to do" list


----------



## ponti (Feb 15, 2012)

More shots of the gravel









ideas for where asphalt meets gravel?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Do you know how to wire up LEDs? That baseball diamond would look impressive with some "stadium" lighting on a few poles. :thumbsup:


----------



## ponti (Feb 15, 2012)

xrunner said:


> Do you know how to wire up LEDs? That baseball diamond would look impressive with some "stadium" lighting on a few poles. :thumbsup:


Good idea, ill have to look up how to do that. I wanted to find the crossing signals for the where the road meets the track, but my LHS didn't have any


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the baseball field! What a fun thing to incorporate into a layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

around here we have alot of backroads/gravel roads, and really they just meet up kind of just basically with the gravel coming to the edge of the asphalt, so sometimes you do see the edge of asphalt and other times the gravel runs over top of the asphalt.. I dont think it has to be perfect, when cars run over the gravel onto the asphalt it kind of flings it over the asphalt a bit.

Im not to sure how you could hide the seam of the sandpaper... maybe a more experienced modeler can chime in on this subject. 

If you have access to some tar paper for doing roofing, its pretty good stuff, im either using tar paper or shingles for my roads as well. With the tar paper you can cut out your roads all in one peice so you will never have a seam anywhere


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

joed2323 said:


> Im not to sure how you could hide the seam of the sandpaper... maybe a more experienced modeler can chime in on this subject.


A seam doesn't have to be straight. I can be jagged a bit to look like a crack in the asphalt.

Lay two pieces of the sandpaper oversized where you want them, with about an inch of overlap. Cut through them both across the road in a jagged line. Remove the excess paper, then butt the two edges together, or with a tiny gap. It'll look like an asphalt crack. You could paint the undersuface in way of the gap, if desired.

TJ


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Good idea tj!!


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking good bro!

That ball diamond is awesome.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

If you use a black sharpie, you could probably mask that crack a little bit. Great looking little layout. I love the baseball diamond (and I'm not really into sports  ). It really has a small town atmosphere to it.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great layout. Also, some great ideas posted to consider for the baseball field.


----------



## ponti (Feb 15, 2012)

Added a few things to the layout









I picked up a small construction set.









This truck was included









added a work zone









Workers that came with









It also came with a crane









All of them together


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks really nice,like everyone else,I like the ball field.The old ford semi and dump truck look nice as well.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Wonderful work on the layout. Like the Morris car....just the like the one we run on the beach.


----------

